# Aftermarket seatbelts?



## Cap'n Wannabe (Dec 22, 2020)

G'day All..
I know there are aftermarket racing seatbelts available, but I'm wondering does anyone make the types of seatbelts you'd find in a bog standard car? Looking for 1/24 or 1/25 scale.
If not, can anyone point me toward seatbelt-making tutorials?

Cheers!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

1. Model Car Garage sells a photoetch set to use with your own belts. I'd suggest a very thin vinyl cut into thin strips.
2. you can make your own with aluminum foil painted black (leave silver parts exposed for hardware) or craft ribbon and chrome tape.
3. tutorial:


----------



## Cap'n Wannabe (Dec 22, 2020)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> 1. Model Car Garage sells a photoetch set to use with your own belts. I'd suggest a very thin vinyl cut into thin strips.
> 2. you can make your own with aluminum foil painted black (leave silver parts exposed for hardware) or craft ribbon and chrome tape.
> 3. tutorial:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not sure what is available still but I used to use that white medical tape they used to hold gauze in place. Its paintable and sticky so it will stay in place and the extra width gave it a racing belt type thickness. 

IIRC masking tape also worked for normal passenger seat belt approxiamations. 🤙


----------

